# Next Restore .......



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks to db130 in MA, this is my next restore .... An older Bolens .... I will be doing a complete tear down and restore in the spring ....


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice.looking forward to it.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Thanks to db130 in MA, this is my next restore .... An older Bolens .... I will be doing a complete tear down and restore in the spring ....
> 
> View attachment 185610


Looks to be in decent shape. Should be fun to restore


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Thanks to db130 in MA, this is my next restore .... An older Bolens .... I will be doing a complete tear down and restore in the spring ....
> 
> View attachment 185610


Oh yeah, very much looking forward to following it.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

A classic specimen that went to a great home.

Let's see them X-tracs in the spring!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'll be doing the wheels probably first, as I believe I already have a set of XTrac in stock.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It's nice to start with a solid machine....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I love it ..... They were built so well back then ..... That is why they are such great candidates for restoration.

Btw, your getting hammered out there with the snow this year so far, are you making out ok?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks a lot like an older Ariens. Looks like a great blower to restore, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

According to what I understand, this was manufactured for Bolens, to their specs, by Ariens.

Lot of similarities.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Like the 100000 series levers. 
The chute retention and rotation set up is kinda neat and unique.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, it also has a slip clutch assembly disc on the wheel hub, like the JD 826 series ..... I am looking forward to getting to know this machine.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Oneacer, do you have a way to reproduce the decals, or do you mask over them when you do a paint job.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, most of my decals I tape off meticulously, including using a razor ..... Takes time, but worth it in the finish.

I have ordered new ones in the past from online, but that can be pricey.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Interesting machine, nice original condition, I look forward to following your restoration as always.
It will make a worthy addition to the fine old school machines in your collection.
The chute mechanism looks interesting.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Really cool design / logos!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Like the 100000 series levers. The chute retention and rotation set up is kinda neat and unique.


Yes, let us know if the Bolens set up is simply covering up the stock Ariens parts underneath.

I've bought a bunch of the Bolens belt covers on ebay over the years. They are far superior to the plastic Ariens covers and fit without modifications. Much cheaper than the insane prices people ask for undamaged Ariens covers too.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

So my question is on restoring a 40-50 year old rare discontinued machine you‘re confident in getting parts you need to complete the job. I have a 42 year old Simplicity Snowbuster 724 I‘ve owned for 32 of those years and when there is anything that goes bad on the chassis of the machine getting parts from a dealer is non existent, second choice is eBay and that’s hit but mostly miss, next I scrounge locally for a like donor unit after picking its bones leading to more clutter in the garage, if that fails I’ve had a machine shop reproduce simple parts. 
BUT what do you do if a differential gear is worn our or a chain sprocket gear is beyond repair ? I’ve found if it’s an engine issue no problem…but when something amiss with the chassis components on a rare 40-50+year old units then it’s a nightmare. How do you find what’s needed to restore a classic. 
My friend was restoring his grandfathers late 60’s Hawn Eclipse he chased all over the country for parts and a donor machine to complete his one machine spending much more than it’s worth he did his for sentimental value. Just wondering how you manage that part of the restoration process.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That is why I choose the solid, well-made units from long ago..... Wear items are no problem, and if something like a gear, bearing, bushing is not available in a replacement part number, then I just take the specs and order that way.

If something brakes on the unit itself, which rarely ever happens on the older solid machines, then I would repair it myself. I have welded the lower front corner of my 55-year-old YardMan bucket.

I have never had an issue with these older units.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Condition also plays a part in whether it is worth restoring these older snow blowers, or any machine for that matter.

If a machine has sat outdoors unprotected in the elements for years it is often not worth restoring (vermin nesting, rot on the bucket, badly seized mechanicals, seized engine etc.).

If a machine was used commercially or poorly maintained and abused, there can often be many damaged or worn out parts that need to be sourced and replaced.

These older machines are plentiful and very inexpensive (some times free) as most buyers only want newer, shiny machines. 

It makes sense to find one complete and in decent condition, you will be further ahead in the long run.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

So warm today, I pressure washed it, may start disassembling it this winter...


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> So warm today, I pressure washed it, may start disassembling it this winter...
> 
> View attachment 185819
> View attachment 185820


Do it!


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

My garage is not heated I work in it all year. Just becaues it is winter, does not mean I need to stay indoors.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have a heater down in my shop as well, but I take winter to slow down for a break, and do some inside stuff .

This year has been very warm so far.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, have inside jobs to do as well. As long as it is in the high 30's or above, I am not a house plant, I need to be out side.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I for sure would rather be outside as well. Worked outside all my life.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Update ... 

Got a chance to change the oil, got it fired up bypassing the carb, sounds great, ordered a new carb, only 14.99 w/free shipping. ...

Took the regular bolts out of the augers, greased and spun them, put shear bolts new in and lubed all up through the Zerk fittings. Topped of the gear case.

Freed up the Lovejoy Jaw coupling, and lubed all joints, chute, and linkages ... already has a new belt, and all idler and lockout levers are fine.

Next is to put it in the service position, and lube up in the belly, and look over everything in there.

Everything now appears to be in great shape mechanically but will get a tear down in spring for a repaint.

Oh yeah, and I have a set of snow hogs that are the right size to go on but will be keeping my eye out for the right size set of XTrac's.,


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That machine is really growing on me, can't wait to see it after you work your magic.
Is that a 7 hp?
Can you post a link to the carb you ordered?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes . an H70 ... carb is # 631793 ... ordered from Amazon .. 14.99 ...It is an exact replacement, but I will have to use the existing choke lever and swap it over to the new carb, as the new one is positioned different. 

Amazon.com: FitBest New Carburetor with Gasket for Tecumseh H70 H80 7HP 8HP 9HP 631793 631440 Engine Carb : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Still looks like an Ariens wantabe to me, but it is a sweet old blower. Will look nice all restored.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I understand these were manufactured for Bolens by Ariens at that point in time, with a few design changes ... I am especially interested to see how the clutch plate setup like the JD's have performs ... I also like the chute rotation system.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

What was the matter with the old carb, that you had to replace it. It could not be rebuilt. What do you mean, you by passed the carb


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

14.99 for new carb, that's a no brainer... I don't even bother rebuilding them, just shelve them, also I don't have an ultrasonic cleaner 

I suppose at some point I should get an ultrasonic cleaner and repair the ones I shelved ..... yeah, someday when I am not doing anything .... 

Bypass the carb by just spraying down the throat.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

A new carb that's adjustable is like having a new engine it makes them run so good.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Whenever possible, I always try to get an adjustable., and recommend that to anyone.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Update .... Put the new carb and exhaust on, runs and operates great ... I'll dismantle and paint in the spring, this will no doubt be a keeper for my fleet ... (Note to self, you gata sell some !) Now I have to put the snow tires on .... oh yeah, and some poly skids ...

Bolens 726.mp4


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oneacer said:


>


Video doesn't load for me.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Fixed post #36


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Does not work for me, either.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Fixed post #36


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> Try now .... lol ... the Vimeo link in #36


Vimeo link in #36 does not load for me. This is what comes up:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... try post #36 link again ... using Dropbox ...


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Very, very nice. You going to keep it and use it, or sell it. Waiting to see the finished product.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to use it next storm, and repaint in the spring, ... probably a keeper though, as these are solid units.

Did that Dropbox link work in post #36?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> I am going to use it next storm, and repaint in the spring, ... probably a keeper though, as these are solid units.
> 
> Did that Dropbox link work in post #36?


Worked for me. Sounds good. 👍


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Yes, the drop box worked very well in 36. Do you know about when it was made.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> (Note to self, you gata sell some !)


Yup, you're gonna have to go to Hoarders Anonymous... How many cases of TP do you have stashed?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Plan-B,

I figure about 1970, +or -


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, going to be in the 60's today, nice day to take care of the rims ... I un-mounted the lawn tires, and prepped and just gave the rims a coat of primer ... will shoot the gloss white on later today ... the new XTrac are waiting to go on .... 

The machine worked great in the last storm ....


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Can you determine the age from the serial number? If you have it? From either the machine or the engine. Assuming it was not re-powered.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have been looking online in my area, but have yet to come across this vintage of Bolens for sale. There are some from the 80's that come up, but they are a totally different machine.

When you do the restoration, could you include some photos of the chute rotating mechanism, it looks unique to this vintage of Bolens. I don't think I have seen it on any other make of machine.

Nice and unexpected weather to get some painting done. It is currently -13C with -18C wind chill (9F /0F) here, although we were above freezing and had some rain yesterday afternoon and evening..

It looks like that is the original engine, so the serial # will indicate the date of manufacture.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, all original ... circa 70 +/- ..... when I get the engine number, I'll get it more exact, but that is the era.

I will post a close up of the chute mechanism later ... it is pretty unique.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Rims all nice and gloss white ... 

@Ziggy,

Here is some pics of the chute mechanism ...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

What do you use for wheel paint? The run of the mill hardware store enamal Primer and Paint? Or perhaps wheel spray paint? Acrylic which is more money but seems to me to be harder and keeps a nicer finish over time?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have used a lot of different brand paints over the years, but now am sticking pretty much to the Ace Hardware Brand, which I get when it's on sale, or use my coupons I get in the mail ....

You get a bigger can, has a nice fan tip, and best of all it flows and goes on in a very even spray, and covers and attaches very well with no runs.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for posting the pics.
That looks like a very robust and well designed chute mechanism. 
Definitely more costly to build than the standard worm gear or sprocket mechanisms on the older Ariens and other makes.
I bet it functions well. Is it pretty fast operating side to side, much hand cranking involved?


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

That is unique, never saw a set up with beveled gears.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It works great .... I am looking forward to dis-mantling this machine and re-painting it.


----------



## Mark S. (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Thanks to db130 in MA, this is my next restore .... An older Bolens .... I will be doing a complete tear down and restore in the spring ....
> 
> View attachment 185610


I have one of those machines also . I love it but parts are hard to come by. My problem with mine is drive disc . Can't find one . Was wondering if a drive disc from a Ariens # 10205 is the same or not any ideas . Thanks
I'm new on this . Still finding out how to use this site . Mark S.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My Friction Disc is fine, but if I ever need to replace it, I am sure I will find one no problem, as here is just one example from Amazon ......


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would imagine that the replacement friction disc for the older Ariens machines will fit.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Update ...... Such a nice day today, I went down and installed my new XTrac on the restored rims for this machine ...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Update .... Put the new carb and exhaust on, runs and operates great ... I'll dismantle and paint in the spring, this will no doubt be a keeper for my fleet ... (Note to self, you gata sell some !) Now I have to put the snow tires on .... oh yeah, and some poly skids ...
> 
> Bolens 726.mp4


a china carbs runs good the shock only 14 bucks 
it works better when you pay 75 bucks didnt ya know not
except they are selling you the same china carb and banging you for shipping plus 60 extra for the carb
nice work oneacer


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Sure sign of spring when Oneacer starts the next project. Looking forward to following it. Starts with the tires and then…


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks,

Yeah, all the carbs are adjustable, and go for 11.00 - 16.00 ........ Amazon or EBay ....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

engine sounds good neil a lil low for me


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Update .... I put on a straight up muffler with a rain cap like the dozers and payloaders ... 

Ready for tear down and paint .... she's a beast ... auto zero turn with the clutch plate axle, used it last year, but now new tires and exhaust.


----------

